
Excellent Article on United States New Visa Discrimination - Amir6
http://techcrunch.com/2015/12/16/a-call-to-arms-against-mccarthy-2-0/
======
DrScump
This "excellent article" could use some basic fact-checking.

9/11 terrorists nations of origin included UAE, Egypt, and Lebanon, not just
Saudi Arabia.

Farook was born in the USA, not Pakistan.

Sudan is not mentioned in the bill. Nor is Iran.

Much of the rest of the article is similarly hyperbolic, with basic factual
errors.

The actual text of the final bill is here:

[https://www.congress.gov/bill/114th-congress/house-
bill/158/...](https://www.congress.gov/bill/114th-congress/house-
bill/158/text)

